# Time for USPS to play catch-up: new services from FedEx and UPS we'll all love...



## Zwiefel (May 1, 2013)

It was released from FedEx and UPS very quietly, but they will now proactively notify you by voice, SMS, or E-Mail when they have a package for your name/address combo...and it's integrated with their mobile apps. Already used it to catch a wine shipment via FedEx that I wasn't notified of by the Winery. I imagine most of the folks here receive packages quite regularly and this will eliminate the need to get the tracking number from the shipper (or at least give you a backup). They also allow you to designate when to deliver (great for items requiring a signature), to hold at the office, etc.Details here:http://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/techsupport/mychoice.htmland here:http://news.van.fedex.com/DeliveryManagerFull Disclosure: I have no relation to these companies except that they are customers of my employer, I just think it's a cool service that many of us will enjoy.


----------



## Miles (May 1, 2013)

I've been using both the UPS and Fed Ex services. It's very nice to know when an inbound package is to be expected. Also good to be able to reroute or place on hold. Very handy services to be sure.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 2, 2013)

USPS has had email notification of tracking for some time now, so it's really UPS and FedEx that are playing catch up. You do need to have the tracking number, so the services are a bit better. Still, until UPS stops dropping high-value packages at my door without requiring a signature, I'll stay with USPS.


----------



## Crothcipt (May 2, 2013)

agreed


----------



## Lucretia (May 2, 2013)

Had to get some documents from Washington state to Podunk City in the Florida panhandle overnight. USPS got them there in less that 24 hours, and I got email updates at each stop. Pretty impressive. Next time I have to go across country I might just mail myself.


----------



## SpikeC (May 2, 2013)

I sent a motorcycle seat to California through USPS parcel post, insured with tracking. I sent it off on the 18th of April, it needed to be there by the end of the month. I have email notification enabled, and I have been using the tracking web site. The last thing on the site is that is was accepted in Portland. I sent an email to the recipient last night, hoping that it wasn't lost, and it had gotten there on the 24th. 
So much for the USPS tracking. :curse:


----------



## Zwiefel (May 2, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> USPS has had email notification of tracking for some time now, so it's really UPS and FedEx that are playing catch up. You do need to have the tracking number, so the services are a bit better. Still, until UPS stops dropping high-value packages at my door without requiring a signature, I'll stay with USPS.



I have generally found USPS to be the preferred option for me as well.

But nice to have proactive notification when dealing with shippers who have different preferences.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (May 5, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> USPS has had email notification of tracking for some time now, so it's really UPS and FedEx that are playing catch up. You do need to have the tracking number, so the services are a bit better. Still, until UPS stops dropping high-value packages at my door without requiring a signature, I'll stay with USPS.



Yep, I get notifications from USPS on deliveries. I can't say Postal Service is perfect (though I haven't lost a single package last year out of hundreds sent), but the value they offer on shipping small weight packages beats UPS and FedEx hands down. If USPS was out of the picture, the Fedex and USPS prices would be higher than they are now, on par with DHL - something to remember for those who likes to trash USPS. Yes, you'll get a top quality service, but you will pay a top dollar for it as well.

PS: my comment is not directed at anybody in particular, but rather to address the sentiment out there that USPS doesn't provide best service possible. I think it is not justified. For the money USPS charges, it provides excellent service (delivery time, tracking, insurance options, and flat rate shipments).


----------



## SpikeC (May 5, 2013)

At least when the tracking actually works......


----------



## Lucretia (May 5, 2013)

Tracking worked on my taxes until the day they arrived in the city where they were supposed to be delivered. Then they disappeared off the radar for 9 days. They did finally get delivered, tho.


----------

